# Antispam.de



## Julia1966 (10 Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mich mir mal angemeldet, weil dieses Thema 2005 hier schon mal gepostet wurde: Ich bekomme die Seite whoiswww.Antispam.de nicht auf. Weiss einer von Euch, warum?

Gruß Julia


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*



Julia1966 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich hab mich mir mal angemeldet, weil dieses Thema 2005 hier schon mal gepostet wurde: Ich bekomme die Seite whoiswww.Antispam.de nicht auf. Weiss einer von Euch, warum?
> 
> Gruß Julia


Antispam hat offensichtlich keine Wildcard-Subdomains eingerichtet.


----------



## Julia1966 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

Und was bedeutet das? Ich meine, die Seite geht garnicht erst auf. Kommt Ihr rein?

Gruß Julia


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*



Julia1966 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mir mal angemeldet, weil dieses Thema 2005 hier schon mal gepostet wurde: Ich bekomme die Seite whoiswww.Antispam.de nicht auf. Weiss einer von Euch, warum?


welches Thema? hast du schon mal bei Antispam gefragt?  Im Prinzip sollte man dort eher 
 Rat  zu ihren Problemen wissen.


----------



## Julia1966 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

Mit "Thema" meinte ich, dass *hier* im Forum 2005 dasselbe Problem besprochen wurde: die Seite antispam.de war nicht aufrufbar.

Ich kann mit Antispam keinen Kontakt aufnehmen, weil die Webside garnicht erst angezeigt wird.

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob es an mir oder an denen liegt. Internetverbindung ist ja hergestellt...

Gruß Julia


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

@Julia eine kurze Frage: meinst Du tatsaechlich die URL whoiswww.Antispam.de  (wovon wohl Heiko u. CP ausgehen) oder www.antispam-ev.de 
Hier bei mir geht www.antispam-ev.de ebenfalls nicht auf, was natuerlich die Nachfrage etwas erschweren wuerde. Vermutlich temporaere Probleme mit dem Webserver, oder wieder eine DoS Attacke.


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*



Julia1966 schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Antispam keinen Kontakt aufnehmen, weil die Webside garnicht erst angezeigt wird.
> 
> Nun weiß ich nicht, ob es an mir oder an denen liegt.


Scheinen Probleme  zu haben, auch hier nicht aufrufbar 


> The server at antispam.de is taking too long to respond.


----------



## Julia1966 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

Tja, dann scheint da wirklich ein Problem vorzuliegen... die Seite hat ja auch nicht gerade wenig Feinde. Gehen ja sehr beratend gegen Spammer vor. Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder!

Gruß Julia

P.S. whois hatte ich davor gesetzt, weil ich nicht wußte, ob die Adresse hier genehm ist.


----------



## Julia1966 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

Angriff durch DDoS?

Gruß Julia


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*



Julia1966 schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet das? Ich meine, die Seite geht garnicht erst auf. Kommt Ihr rein?
> 
> Gruß Julia


Ja, aber nicht auf dem offiziellen Weg.
Ich hab mal dort angefragt, habe aber noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

Hallo zusammen!

Antispam.de steht mal wieder unter heftigem Feuer. Genaueres wird sich im Verlauf des Abends ergeben. 

Trotzdem einen schönen Abend an alle!
Nebelwolf


----------



## Julia1966 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

@ Heiko

Danke, ich mach mir schon Sorgen um meine beliebte Seite!:cry: 

Gruß Julia


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*



Julia1966 schrieb:


> Angriff durch DDoS?
> 
> Gruß Julia



Durchaus möglich. Antispam.de geht ja massivst gegen Spammer vor. 
Aber das ist auch recht so


----------



## cycomate (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich. Antispam.de geht ja massivst gegen Spammer vor.
> Aber das ist auch recht so


Hallo allerseits,

_angeblich_ handelt es sich um einen ddos-Angriff. Bestätigen können wir dies nicht.
Kurz nach 1700 wurde von 1&1 Port 80 gesperrt, alle anderen Ports waren und sind nach wie vor erreichbar. Die Trafficauswertung (snmp) zeigt keine Anomalien, hat nichtmal ansatzweise ausgeschlagen.
Wir haben www.antispam-ev.de testweise auf einen anderen Server gezogen, um a) erreichbar zu sein und b) das Phänomen nachvollziehen zu können.

Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer schon. Eine Dreiviertelstunde zeigt www.antispam-ev.de jetzt auf den anderen Server und noch immer ist kein Anstieg des Traffics oder ein anderes Anzeichen einer ddos erkennbar.


----------



## Stifler (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

So wie es aussieht, steht Antispam wieder unter einen DDOS - Angriff.


----------



## peter1304 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

hi leut´s

 bin mitglied bei antispam und bekomme auch kein zugriff
 antwort : server von antispam braucht zulange für die rückmeldung
 was nun???????????:motz: :motz: :motz: 
 vieleicht könnte mir mal jemand eine info zukommen lassen, aber
 so, daß ich sie auch als neuling verstehe.:-p :-p 

 gruß aus berlin  peter


----------



## Stifler (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Antispam.de*

Antispam ist jetzt wieder erreichbar.


----------

